
Architecture Playbook - runningmike
https://nocomplexity.com/documents/arplaybook/introduction.html
======
alixanderwang
Since it's relevant here, I will throw my hat into the ring for diagramming
tools.

Terrastruct is a diagramming tool specifically made for software architecture.
It allows you to express complexity by splitting the diagram up into layers
and scenarios. Layers separate levels of abstraction, and scenarios describe
what happens under certain conditions (e.g. server goes down). These are just
things I wanted personally when designing architecture myself and couldn't
find in existing tools.

[https://terrastruct.com](https://terrastruct.com)

~~~
vladsanchez
Thanks for sharing TerraStruct. It looks/feels like
[https://www.ilograph.com](https://www.ilograph.com) but with extra features.
:)

~~~
alixanderwang
Thanks! We're just tackling the problem from different angles, I'm a huge fan
of what they're doing, and if you want to express your diagrams via code,
ilograph, along with structurizr, I highly recommend.

------
fizwhiz
This appears to survey different architecture representation/drawing tools in
different domains, and not any inherent architecture (a la Designing Data
Intensive style patterns) itself.

------
Spearchucker
There's some useful templates in there. From many many years' experience as an
architect it lacks a fair bit of context though.

How do you choose which tool or document template to use at a given time? Why
in an architecture context do fine-grained things like creating an MVP even
feature? Especially under business architecture?

Architecture (business, technology, process or any other typre of
architecture) has these basic steps:

\- Assess current state

Understand the transformation (one or more processes) the client seeks to
address, and find out what the technology landscape looks like. Start
identifying stakeholders, and familiarise yourself with the client's
worldview, environment, and the power and political landscape.

It helps to spend time understanding a situation before assuming you know how
to improve it.

\- Set an objective

Identify who the client is, and define the client's objective. It's guided by
the previous step.

\- Define scope

Bound the solution by outlining it's features and functions, by defining
what's out of scope, and by discussing the criteria by which success is
measured. The scope delineates what stakeholders expect the project to
deliver.

\- Design and build

This is what most of us do. The Architecture Playbook seems to focus here
most.

That leaves managing risk and stakeholders, and the post-project review.

A better guide might be had from the management consulting world - like Betty
Vandenbosch's book Designing Solutions for Your Business Problems. My own
architecture cheat sheet is
[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Work/Consulting.aspx](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Work/Consulting.aspx)

For sure there are some templates in the architecture playbook that I'm going
to read through to find gaps in my own knowledge.

------
peterwwillis
I really like the intent behind this, but it needs a few more years to cook,
and a lot more docs.

If you want to build a house, there's a whole lot of ways to do it. You can
use a lot of different tools and materials and techniques, or a few. Doesn't
really matter. What matters is what the purpose for the house was, where you
build it, how much money you have, etc. There's no one set of tools that can
tell you how to architect any house. Architecture should spring from the
creating of the house, not the other way around.

------
pabe
With Archi and Camunda, some of my favorite tools are listed here. Causal Loop
Diagrams are great for systems thinking - not only in architecture. I often
use CLDs to reason about business models.

Regarding enterprise architecture design, you might want to take a look at the
TOGAF framework. The Architecture Development Method (ADM) gives you an
excellent guideline on how to navigate through the topic.

------
amanzi
This is a great resource! Thanks for sharing.

